Ask HN: Can I get some opinions on best alternatives to Digital Ocean? - oblib
======
joefarish
[https://toys.lerdorf.com/low-cost-vps-testing](https://toys.lerdorf.com/low-
cost-vps-testing) Discussion here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21725853](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21725853)

------
subrat_rout
It depends what you will be using for. I have been using Hetzner and happy
with them. Mind you the customer services is next to none. So if you are a guy
who wants to invest some time and learn by doing then it is a great deal. I
have seen nobody is close to it's price point not even AWS.

------
johng
Depends on what you need. I've had good luck with both Linode and Vultr, but I
haven't used them for any advanced functions... just basic VPS hosting.

~~~
actionowl
I can also recommend Vultr, they have one killer feature that I've not see
with other VPS providers: They let you upload custom ISOs

------
oblib
Thank you all for chiming in!

I think I'll take a look at Vultr. I don't need a lot of bandwidth or storage
space so they might work fine for what I'm doing.

------
mikecoles
I moved some services from Digital Ocean to Limode. Vultr was another choice.
Might give Vultr some business next time.

